# Resources on Islam



## Kaalvenist (Feb 22, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone could point me to good (i.e. Reformed) resources dealing with Islam... especially Internet resources. I'm beginning to have more serious conversations with a few of our terps (who are generally quite intelligent... some of them have doctorates, or are fluent in four languages), and would like to be able to interact with them with more knowledge of their position, how to proceed, etc.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 22, 2008)

MER: The Bible and Islam


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 22, 2008)

James White has shifted trails and is going to start devoting his apologetic ministy to Islam. He's actually in the process of getting a doctorate: Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 22, 2008)

Dr Bahnsen's debate with a Muslim and Jew. 
MP3 - Bahnsen - Judaism, Christianity, and Islam

A good friend of mine, Arab evangelist Dr Basaam Chedid, said this is one of finer critiques of Islam.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 22, 2008)

Read the Qur'an chronologically (google chronological qur'an to get a list of the Surahs in order) so that you can know the progression of thought.


Also, google Patrick Cate's article Gospel Communication from Within, windows into Islam about entering windows into Islam rather than breaking down doors.

Answering Islam is one of the best books on the subject, too.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 22, 2008)

The Politically Incorrect Guide to Islam (And the Crusades - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## David_A_Reed (Feb 26, 2008)

These won't give you witnessing tips, but they will give you a better idea of what you're dealing with:

"Calvin on Islam" at http://www.dr-fnlee.org/docs6/calvislam/calvislam.pdf
"Luther on Islam and the Papacy" at http://www.dr-fnlee.org/docs/loiatp/loiatp.pdf
"Islam in the Bible" at http://www.dr-fnlee.org/docs/loiatp/loiatp.pdf
(There are also HTML versions at dr-fnlee.org, but the PDFs are easier to read.)


----------



## elnwood (Feb 26, 2008)

Kaalvenist said:


> Just wondering if anyone could point me to good (i.e. Reformed) resources dealing with Islam... especially Internet resources. I'm beginning to have more serious conversations with a few of our terps (who are generally quite intelligent... some of them have doctorates, or are fluent in four languages), and would like to be able to interact with them with more knowledge of their position, how to proceed, etc.



Just curious, but why does a resource have to be Reformed in order to be good in regards to Islam?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Feb 26, 2008)

Biblicaltraining.org has a great class on Islam. They offer both lay and leadership courses.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 26, 2008)

This man has been in the front-lines of the War against Islam.
Web Store Item Detail Page

Dr Trifkovic has shown how American foreign policy, far from fighting Islamofascism, consistently aids, supplies, and politically births radical Islamic states all over the world.

I read his articles every chance they are posted.
Chronicles: A Magazine of American Culture | Your Home for Traditional Conservatism » News & Views

When Islam falls in Europe, to the ire of American Intellectuals and Elites, men will look back to Dr Trikfovic as one of the heroes in the front lines against Islam.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 27, 2008)

You can get Samuel Zwemer's books online.

A good practical book is the Camel Training Manual from the IMB, though this is not without some controversy.


----------

